# Ok so here it is . . . .



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

So many of you want proof of the numbers. So I am putting myself out there and will show my log for today so far. I can probably get another $100 if I want to push it. But I get tired of hearing crap, that my friend works plus and he only makes $100. If that's the case, then he sucks at it and should look for a different line of work. Ok, so now you all can start your bashing and act like I made these numbers up. But this is an average day, normally around the $400 area. Hope you can read the numbers. At least I will back up what I say. And yes, I work 7 days a week, but the weekends are normally 2-3 times this, so Friday and Saturday are upwards of $1k each. If anyone can help me with my screen captures so the numbers aren't so fuzzy, I can repost. I will put the numbers in later, so far it comes to $372 and change for the day. This is from 4:30am to 6:00 pm, but I take roughly 4 hours off in the afternoon for errands and crap. As most of you know, I dont spend the day in my car, I spend it in my condo, but I still consider the job more than full time. I only take off in the car when I get a ping.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are the details so they can be read better.

November 13, 2014 6:15PM PST 56:07 11.52 $55.52 completed
November 13, 2014 6:04PM PST 4:54 1.03 $10.39 completed
November 13, 2014 4:16PM PST 40:42 10.79 $47.63 completed
November 13, 2014 3:14PM PST 5:09 1.24 $10.97 completed
- - - $0.00 canceled
November 13, 2014 11:14AM PST 21:03 11.7 $41.91 completed
- - - $0.00 canceled
November 13, 2014 9:55AM PST 11:02 3.12 $17.74 completed
November 13, 2014 9:13AM PST 19:52 9.1 $35.34 completed
November 13, 2014 8:36AM PST 7:34 1.95 $13.61 completed
November 13, 2014 8:17AM PST 6:03 1.14 $11.11 completed
November 13, 2014 6:55AM PST 20:17 11.73 $41.68 completed
November 13, 2014 5:45AM PST 15:57 8.73 $32.90 completed
November 13, 2014 4:39AM PST 24:34 16.01 $53.46 completed

Like I said, if anyone has pointers on screen captures, let me know, I will redo them.

That's 12 trips. Normally on UberX, I would do over 30 a day and only gross around $200.

Sorry, guys and gals, it takes more than just having a car to get these numbers. You have to know where to fish.

UBER ON!!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats! I didn't look at your logs but don't let the *****y little girls here get ya down. Enjoy the money.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Congrats! I didn't look at your logs but don't let the *****y little girls here get ya down. Enjoy the money.


Thank you 

It just gets annoying always hearing, prove it , prove it. 
There it is, now you all can shut your holes. Like it's my fault they all suck at their jobs and can't turn good numbers.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Here are the details so they can be read better.
> 
> November 13, 2014 6:15PM PST 56:07 11.52 $55.52 completed
> November 13, 2014 6:04PM PST 4:54 1.03 $10.39 completed
> ...


That's it, I am subscribing to a fish report newsletter!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thank you
> 
> It just gets annoying always hearing, prove it , prove it.
> There it is, now you all can shut your holes. Like it's my fault they all suck at their jobs and can't turn good numbers.


Make them put their money where their mouth is.

If they doubt what you claim just have them put a check in an escrow account in the amount you claim you made. You produce the proof, you get the check.

Watch the excuses start almost instantly.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver S. F said:


> Make them put their money where their mouth is.
> 
> If they doubt what you claim just have them put a check in an escrow account in the amount you claim you made. You produce the proof, you get the check.
> 
> Watch the excuses start almost instantly.


I will be an escrow. Vacation is coming up


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Carmen is an expert fisherman.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Carmen is an expert fisherman.


Yes, I know, haha!! She drives two cars at the same time. She probably makes more on UberX than black. ;-). 
I can't imagine anyone driving X if they have a black car.

I a think you're right fisherman, Aerosmith said it best, dude looks like a lady.....


----------



## Fareed Daremi (Aug 21, 2014)

Congrats for your well worth efforts. Here in DC the fares are almost half of your place. I see you have 1 mile trip for $10 in DC it is $5. And there are many short $5 trips which are waste of time and gas in heavy traffic. I avoid rush hrs in DC. 
I


Optimus Uber said:


> Here are the details so they can be read better.
> 
> November 13, 2014 6:15PM PST 56:07 11.52 $55.52 completed
> November 13, 2014 6:04PM PST 4:54 1.03 $10.39 completed
> ...


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thank you
> 
> It just gets annoying always hearing, prove it , prove it.
> There it is, now you all can shut your holes. Like it's my fault they all suck at their jobs and can't turn good numbers.


Doesn't matter. No matter what you show you'll get bunch of people here who'll say: but in my city.... but the rates.... but the traffic.... but the gas.... what about taxes.... but this is not profit.... what about expenses.... etc etc etc....
there will be more excuses than simple "good job, please help me to do this also"
These are the people that will complain at any job, nothing will ever be enough.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Doesn't matter. No matter what you show you'll get bunch of people here who'll say: but in my city.... but the rates.... but the traffic.... but the gas.... what about taxes.... but this is not profit.... what about expenses.... etc etc etc....
> there will be more excuses than simple "good job, please help me to do this also"
> These are the people that will complain at any job, nothing will ever be enough.


You nailed it. It's their negative mindset.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool info! So you worked from 4:39am to 7:11pm? And looks like about $380 before commission and fees? Is UberPlUS 25%? Any idea how many total miles you logged for the shift?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Post details when I get home of hours worked. I work in the morning and in the evening, not normally the middle of the day.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I am in Los Angeles, CA

Here are the break down of the hours worked.

November 13, 2014 4:39AM PST 24:34 16.01 $53.46 completed . . . This was my wake up client, the ping gets me out of bed. It was about 3 miles from me, good news is I made up the 3 miles on the way back in.
November 13, 2014 5:45AM PST 15:57 8.73 $32.90 completed
November 13, 2014 6:55AM PST 20:17 11.73 $41.68 completed
November 13, 2014 8:17AM PST 6:03 1.14 $11.11 completed
November 13, 2014 8:36AM PST 7:34 1.95 $13.61 completed
November 13, 2014 9:13AM PST 19:52 9.1 $35.34 complete
November 13, 2014 9:55AM PST 11:02 3.12 $17.74 completed . . . . This is when I stopped my morning shift. This trip dropped me off about 1.5 miles from my condo. I had to go do errands, banking and stuff like that. After errands laid down to sleep.
- - - $0.00 canceled
November 13, 2014 11:14AM PST 21:03 11.7 $41.91 completed . . . Got woken up by this ping. Brought me out to Beverly Hills. From there I had to go to the valley to drop off my kids stuff and the child support payment so I did that task while I was out. Kill two birds with one stone and cover the trip to the ex-wifes house. Went back home after dropping the stuff off and went back to sleep.
- - - $0.00 canceled
November 13, 2014 3:14PM PST 5:09 1.24 $10.97 completed . . . Woke back up by an afternoon ping and started the afternoon/evening shift.
November 13, 2014 4:16PM PST 40:42 10.79 $47.63 completed
November 13, 2014 6:04PM PST 4:54 1.03 $10.39 completed
November 13, 2014 6:15PM PST 56:07 11.52 $55.52 completed

So go ahead peeps, analyze that. Yes, it's 25% commission Uber takes. But this is basically how my days and nights are.

Peace all my brothers and sisters.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

My bad, I didn't realize the location underneath the profile pic.


----------



## ryan777 (Nov 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> So many of you want proof of the numbers. So I am putting myself out there and will show my log for today so far. I can probably get another $100 if I want to push it. But I get tired of hearing crap, that my friend works plus and he only makes $100. If that's the case, then he sucks at it and should look for a different line of work. Ok, so now you all can start your bashing and act like I made these numbers up. But this is an average day, normally around the $400 area. Hope you can read the numbers. At least I will back up what I say. And yes, I work 7 days a week, but the weekends are normally 2-3 times this, so Friday and Saturday are upwards of $1k each. If anyone can help me with my screen captures so the numbers aren't so fuzzy, I can repost. I will put the numbers in later, so far it comes to $372 and change for the day. This is from 4:30am to 6:00 pm, but I take roughly 4 hours off in the afternoon for errands and crap. As most of you know, I dont spend the day in my car, I spend it in my condo, but I still consider the job more than full time. I only take off in the car when I get a ping.
> View attachment 2350
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351


Thanks for posting this. Really cool of you.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Optimus you make money ...ok but keep it in the low bro... We all know how to milk LA pretty well ,but when I'm asked my answer is **** uber it is too cheap and I can't afford the rent, and complain until the person asking me regrets opening the subject up and will never ask me aagain...

Me no likeeee so cheeep business not gooooooard...


----------



## ryan777 (Nov 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> So many of you want proof of the numbers. So I am putting myself out there and will show my log for today so far. I can probably get another $100 if I want to push it. But I get tired of hearing crap, that my friend works plus and he only makes $100. If that's the case, then he sucks at it and should look for a different line of work. Ok, so now you all can start your bashing and act like I made these numbers up. But this is an average day, normally around the $400 area. Hope you can read the numbers. At least I will back up what I say. And yes, I work 7 days a week, but the weekends are normally 2-3 times this, so Friday and Saturday are upwards of $1k each. If anyone can help me with my screen captures so the numbers aren't so fuzzy, I can repost. I will put the numbers in later, so far it comes to $372 and change for the day. This is from 4:30am to 6:00 pm, but I take roughly 4 hours off in the afternoon for errands and crap. As most of you know, I dont spend the day in my car, I spend it in my condo, but I still consider the job more than full time. I only take off in the car when I get a ping.
> View attachment 2350
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351


Can you post your numbers for this weekend? Really motivating to see the money that can be made when your working smart.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Optimus you make money ...ok but keep it in the low bro... We all know how to milk LA pretty well ,but when I'm asked my answer is **** uber it is too cheap and I can't afford the rent, and complain until the person asking me regrets opening the subject up and will never ask me aagain...
> 
> Me no likeeee so cheeep business not gooooooard...


LOL!!, I just get irritated when people say they can't make money. It's like they are calling me a liar and I have no integrity.
But the fact is, you need to know where to be and what time to be there. 
Just picked up a guy at the shangri-la. When I was talking with him, found out that he was here on business and is leaving today. Find out I am dropping him off at work and he will be requesting an LAX ride in about an hour. I am now Uber stalking him for that ride. That's the way you do it guys. That's $50 in a little over an hour for one customer. You have to work it guys, no one is going to do it for you.

Thanks for your input, ill keep the numbers on the low


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

If your gross is $372 I'd say you netted $200-220 range after uber gas , lunch n other expenses. Before tax (if u end up paying any ) n depreciation of vehicle.
Not bad . U put in hours almost like a cabbie.
U lucked out with ubers plus service 
Before i used to read you write "my car is too good for uberx"
Bottomline is, if u are happy with income and the numbers work for u thats all what matters.
Since you are so much dedicated in this My advice for u would be to buy a clean town car ($6-7k range) and your own tcp and hand out business cards for ppl wanting "Your" service . That'd be a soft start to tcp n livery biz for u.that way u can double dip, having ur own tcp isnt crazy expensive .if u make a couple good clients here and there it should be worth the extra strech.
Good luck , keep working hard


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> LOL!!, I just get irritated when people say they can't make money. It's like they are calling me a liar and I have no integrity.
> But the fact is, you need to know where to be and what time to be there.
> Just picked up a guy at the shangri-la. When I was talking with him, found out that he was here on business and is leaving today. Find out I am dropping him off at work and he will be requesting an LAX ride in about an hour. I am now Uber stalking him for that ride. That's the way you do it guys. That's $50 in a little over an hour for one customer. You have to work it guys, no one is going to do it for you.
> 
> Thanks for your input, ill keep the numbers on the low


YES..you can make money but I think the people that do complain are the people living in "not so busy" markets and the rates they have are much cheaper than yours. The earnings that you make are well deserved being you are in the Los Angeles area where there is alot more people and more people know about Uber. Uber is still fairly new in some places around the US, and in due time it will be more popular...Rates are cheap now, but eventually they will increase...they are just doing the smart business move to gain more customers. To me this is all a chess game, and Uber is playing it strategically.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

toi said:


> If your gross is $372 I'd say you netted $200-220 range after uber gas , lunch n other expenses. Before tax (if u end up paying any ) n depreciation of vehicle.
> Not bad . U put in hours almost like a cabbie.
> U lucked out with ubers plus service
> Before i used to read you write "my car is too good for uberx"
> ...


In the process of getting TCP. Thanks.


----------



## Fareed Daremi (Aug 21, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I am in Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Here are the break down of the hours worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the break down. I forgot to ask if you drive uper plus?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Fareed Daremi said:


> Thanks for the break down. I forgot to ask if you drive uper plus?


Yes uber plus


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I am in Los Angeles, CA
> 
> Here are the break down of the hours worked.
> 
> ...


Dude, you live in L frikkin' A. Come try doing this in Wichita, KS.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn! Keep up the good work! I am hoping to have more nights like last night. I think I found a good area to hang out at for the most part, so I am going to try it again tonight. I wish I could find a place to consistently get fares that are $20+ but a lot of the fares I get are under $10 which is disappointing.


----------

